# Flex Hose



## whchunter (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone ever bought and tried one of those cloth flex hoses shown on TV or sold at Walmart?  I knew not to buy the ones that had plastic fittings but now they have some with brass fittings.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, I bought a cheapo... $12 on sale. 

It retracted as advertised once.  Now, it is stretched out and only retracts about 20-25%.  My dad bought one and has had similar results.  No leaks for either of us, though. 

I read somewhere that there are more knock-offs than originals and the originals work better.  Maybe those are the ones with the brass fittings.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 12, 2015)

*Not cheap*

The ones with brass fittings aren't cheap.. $39.95 at Walmart so worth knowing before you buy. Also I'm wondering if they kink like all of the other hoses.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 12, 2015)

Had one by the pool and it dry rotted.....
Pool chlorine and hot sun might have had
something to do with it....

It did have lower water pressure than my other regular rubber hoses...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 12, 2015)

U gotta watch them thangs. Eased thru the flower bed, after dark, last Summer to turn the sprinkler off. Stood there a minute, or so, and when that hose came sliding across my bare foot...

Meant to add, mine is not a cheap one', but on the package, it plainly states not to leave it outside in the elements. Had it a little over two years with no problems...so far.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have two but the wife ordered them off of a website or something.  I've had them over a year and they still work as advertised.  I store mine when I'm done so I can't say one way or the other how they work if left in the elements.


----------



## 280bst (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine blew UP sounded like a 22 should have got 2 just for extra shipping and handling[I did not buy it da misses did]


----------



## mdgmc84 (Apr 11, 2015)

Watched one explode once, it was pretty cool. It blew up about as big around as a 2 inch PVC pipe about 6 ft long then went pop. My buddy was running it on a sprinkler, I guess the pressure was too high.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 5, 2015)

My wife uses them. All 3 cheaper brands have blown out within a couple months. We are trying the Xhose pro at this time. It supposedly has a more durable inner hose.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, the top of the line Xhose Pro lasted just over 2 weeks before the inner rubber tube busted, right at the connection with the upgraded brass fitting. Now it is worth whatever the 2 brass fittings will bring in as scrap metal.

This hose was used for watering flowers every other day or so for about ten minutes at a time, stored in the shade, and the pressure was released completely at the end of every watering. They were in no way abused.

"As seen on TV".....well, they don't show you how it looks when the hose blows.

Stick with the regular water hose.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 4, 2015)

Update.

Not but a few hours after my last post, I'm sitting inside and I hear what sounds like a soft gun shot.
My wife comes inside, soaking wet and not happy.

This hose, a brand new one I just put on today, blew so hard that the woven outer cover was split open when the inner rubber hose let go.

Great idea, poor engineering and/or manufacturing.

Stay away for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2015)

snookdoctor said:


> Well, the top of the line Xhose Pro lasted just over 2 weeks before the inner rubber tube busted, right at the connection with the upgraded brass fitting. Now it is worth whatever the 2 brass fittings will bring in as scrap metal.
> 
> This hose was used for watering flowers every other day or so for about ten minutes at a time, stored in the shade, and the pressure was released completely at the end of every watering. They were in no way abused.
> 
> ...





snookdoctor said:


> Update.
> 
> Not but a few hours after my last post, I'm sitting inside and I hear what sounds like a soft gun shot.
> My wife comes inside, soaking wet and not happy.
> ...




As much as I hate lawyers......Somewhere there must be a lawyer that would take your case and sue the "pants" off of these companies that make this type of junk and advertise it as the best things since "???"  and sliced bread.  I can see through my computer screen that both you and your wife have been severely damaged and both of you should receive "just" compensation" for the damages caused by these inferior products.

In your case, I wish that this company would have to pay you approximately $50 million just for starters.  Then maybe pay you another $25 million every other year.


The above comments are my real feelings and not a joke either.  It would be very nice if someone really made these unscrupulous companies pay for their inferior products as such.

I have never bought or used one of these gismos and NOW after your comments, I surely NEVER will either.  Hopefully everybody else that reads this will not buy their products either.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 6, 2015)

I would go the legal route if I thought I could help save mankind from these evil-dooers.

The hose really is a great concept, but the product really is crap. I don't feel that is a stretch to say that after the same result from 3 different brands.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 6, 2015)

I use this trick. Cut a hole in the bottom of a bucket, coil it in there like it comes new, then put a quick release on the end. I just walk to what ever hose bib and plug in.

When finished leave a little pressure and it will coil back in easy without kinks.

Never tried the flex hose, but since it can't stay outside it's not useful to me, as the bucket works and stores on a hook.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 6, 2015)

Good idea. What length hose is that in the bucket?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 6, 2015)

snookdoctor said:


> Good idea. What length hose is that in the bucket?



50ft I stole the idea from here and didn't need it to be expensive or stay outside.
http://www.ballarddesigns.com/bd/34...7UCVt6L9fbwNdLMuI1AK-oZhoCJHjw_wcB&redirect=y


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks.
Your bucket's purdier anyway.


----------

